# R4i-sdhc



## lukands (Oct 15, 2010)

The picture shows the on the little yellow sticker as 1.4 but the ad says 1.4.1? The cards website shows they have come out with a 1.4.1 card (5th generation) but I have not found any retailers selling them.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 15, 2010)

ShopTemp is selling 1.4.1 version. They are just being lazy of not updating the pic. Maybe an admin here can give them a wake up call? xD

http://shoptemp.com/news/53/R4i-SDHC-Red-i...compatible.html


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 15, 2010)

The R4i SDHC Red is clearly labelled 1.4.1 on the product page, if you have any doubt.

But lukands, I wouldn't suggest getting one of those, instead I suggest getting an Acekard 2i.
It will cost an extra $7 ($2 used for flashing the Acekard to be 1.4.1 compatible), but with AKAIO 1.8.0 firmware, the flashcart will be absolutely amazing, far better than what the R4i SDHC Red could do.


----------



## samjef11 (Oct 15, 2010)

R4i SDHC Red 1.4.1 is not updatebale is the dsi has a new firmware update the r4i sdhc team will make a new card meaning you have to pay out more to get a new R4i SDHC card again.


----------



## lukands (Oct 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The R4i SDHC Red is clearly labelled 1.4.1 on the product page, if you have any doubt.
> 
> But lukands, I wouldn't suggest getting one of those, instead I suggest getting an Acekard 2i.
> It will cost an extra $7 ($2 used for flashing the Acekard to be 1.4.1 compatible), but with AKAIO 1.8.0 firmware, the flashcart will be absolutely amazing, far better than what the R4i SDHC Red could do.


You must be looking at a different picture then I am, the one I see shows 1.4 on the card and the box??
I just wanted to confirm if it was just a mistake in the picture.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 16, 2010)

lukands said:
			
		

> You must be looking at a different picture then I am, the one I see shows 1.4 on the card and the box??
> I just wanted to confirm if it was just a mistake in the picture.


RupeeClock means that the TITLE is labeled as 1.4.1. 

Like I said, ShopTemp IS selling 1.4.1 version. They are just being lazy of not updating the picture.

http://shoptemp.com/news/53/R4i-SDHC-Red-i...compatible.html


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2010)

it is definitely 1.4.1 compatible and they will be updating the pics yeah.
though you're better off buying anoher cart like the supercard dstwo...


----------

